# A camera in my hands ...



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi everybody ! 

I will present my photos, my look ... your opinion ? 
(I have a page on Facebook with my photos)
















































Good evening


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

They're fantastic. I like them all. My favorite has to be the one of the hooves in the dust.


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

Others ... ^^


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

GORGEOUS photos. I love them all .


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

rideverystride said:


> GORGEOUS photos. I love them all .


Thank you 

Others ^^


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Ohhh that last one


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

those are beautiful! May I have a link??


----------



## Rocco boy (Oct 27, 2013)

You are very talented your work is amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rocco boy (Oct 27, 2013)

The rolling horse looks so **** happy 😀 haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

Your pictures are stunning!! I love the ones of the foal!!!


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

amberly said:


> those are beautiful! May I have a link??


Yes 
I'm not alone in this page (we are 3), but it's me who puts more photos (they are signed with "Malote" or "Alizé M" :


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Rocco boy said:


> The rolling horse looks so **** happy &#55357;&#56832; haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Isn't he rolling onto a saddle? He has a bridle on.

Oh he is actually a she.


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Isn't he rolling onto a saddle? He has a bridle on.
> 
> Oh he is actually a she.


No, it's a girth with elastics


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh! a "surcingle". That's good to hear. I could just imagine that saddle going, "crunch!". bye bye saddle!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

You have a good eye keep posting this is great to see


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> oh! a "surcingle". That's good to hear. I could just imagine that saddle going, "crunch!". bye bye saddle!


Ok ! Yes, you can just cry lol


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

Amazing! I love it!


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you for your messages, it's nice 
Others ^^


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Lovely! 

The first picture, wow.


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you for your nice messages


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mind me asking what kind of camera you use?


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Mind me asking what kind of camera you use?


I use a "reflex". It's an old nikon D50 but it's very efficient camera !


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

MALOTE said:


> Hi everybody !
> 
> I will present my photos, my look ... your opinion ?
> (I have a page on Facebook with my photos)
> ...


They are quite good! a great start!


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

My2Geldings said:


> They are quite good! a great start!


Thank you very much 

Here news photos dating yesterday


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you taking photos as a hobby or do you wish to become a professional photographer? If you would like a critique of your work , as an art form, you could post some f your very best in the art forum and ask for feedback.


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Are you taking photos as a hobby or do you wish to become a professional photographer? If you would like a critique of your work , as an art form, you could post some f your very best in the art forum and ask for feedback.


Just a hobby 
I'm registered in art forum but I don't have often answers and I'm limited by my camera.

There are no horses ...


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Amazing pictures! I wish I had half your talent!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is good. clean lighting, simple composition, and clear emotional statement.












this is good, too, but would be better if you cropped out the blurry portions. Good cropping is key to good photography.


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> this is good. clean lighting, simple composition, and clear emotional statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good idea ... when I get back, I try


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy new year !!!


----------

